# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق > ركن أشعار الزعيم >  >  بنريدو الزعيم (( نص جديد ))

## عمادالدين مختار

*بنريدو الزعيم وحبو فينا ساكن 
مريخنا العظيم  يازينة الاماكن 
@@
فارسنا المهاب كاساتك عديدة 
يانجمه هواي ياغنية وقصيدة 
 معدوم الشبيه يالدرة الفريدة 
يافخر الوطن اعداك بتكيدا 
@@
كم اسم الوطن عليتو ورفعتو 
تاريخك ممجد بي دمك صنعتو 
ريدي ليك ظاهر حاشاي ماكتمتو
يالنجم المخلد حرفي ليك كتبنو
@@
اكبر من فريق او فن اسمو كورة 
عالم تاني انت اجمل واحلي صورة 
ياواحة تعبنا جنه دوام نزوا
دانية قطوفا لينا وعالي علينا سورا 
@@
اقدل في طريقك مايهموك عوازل 
ديل حاقدين وحاتك ناس عايشين مهازل 
اصنع مجد نفسك وكيدهم يوم تنازل
سطر نور لاسمك وليمشو المزابل 

*

----------


## عجبكو

*رووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة و الله ماشاء الله شعر جميل و واصل كده طوالي
                        	*

----------


## سيزر

*كلام جميل
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*شكراً اخونا عماد قصيدة جميله مافى كلام
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*قصيدة جميلة تسلم يا صفوة
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*ما في كلام مشكور على الكلمات الرايعة
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*روعة وأبداع أخي عماد الدين ... مشكور أخي الكريم ...

*

----------


## زاكي الدين الصادق

*ابداع صفوي منقطع النظير ابداع والله ياعماد الدين
                        	*

----------


## zaeim84

*رووووووووووووعه والله 
بعد اذنك ننقلها
                        	*

----------

